# Lost my favorite fish



## Dego510 (Mar 9, 2009)

Here's my favorite fish. Lost him when I re-introduced my Ngara Flametail back into the main tank (after treating him for parasites). The Flametail chased him, but I didn't think it was too serious, plus they were fine before. The next morning, the OB Peacock was beat up bad and died shortly thereafter.


----------



## Mr.Dempsey (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry for your loss man.


----------

